# First go at waxing



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Got a load of Autoglym stuff for free so thought I would have a go at cleaning my old man's A3 before I do my TT this weekend.

I think it came out pretty well!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Wasn't sure what to expect when I read the title! 

Looks good, always handy to have a 'donor' car to practice on first!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job good to have an old banger to practice on :wink:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Ha! It's still newer than my TT


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You can practice on mine anytime you like!


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

3rd picture looks like a VW / Audi dealership.
Still, so does outside my house.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Graham'sTT said:


> 3rd picture looks like a VW / Audi dealership.
> Still, so does outside my house.


Yh we like out german cars at home, current line up is:

2004 Audi TT V6
2005 Audi A3 2.0
2007 VW Polo 1.6
2009 VW Golf Plus 1.4
2010 VW Fox

Plus a Defender..


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Graham'sTT said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd picture looks like a VW / Audi dealership.
> ...


Know what you mean.
Currently got a TT Roadster and a VW a Golf GTi
Previous cars were a VW a Golf GT, BMW 328 coupe and then a BMW 330 M Sport coupe.

Oh, and my wife is German born :lol:


----------

